
MATE 1.18 released - bandrami
http://mate-desktop.org/blog/2017-03-13-mate-1-18-released/
======
lighttower
Will this make it into Ubuntu 17.04?

~~~
bandrami
Looks like no, but they will bump to 1.17.2

